# Please give me the driver of Sony CDRW/DVD CRX830E!



## clh_hilary (May 7, 2006)

My Sony CDRW/DVD CRX830E drive has some problems with reading the CDs and I can't burn any CD using Record now or Jet Audio(they said there were no 'writable disc' in the drive), thus, although I've got the Dell Resource CD which had the driver, the computer can't read it and can't install anything...
I am using Windows(R) XP Service Pack 2.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

See how this goes

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Sony-CRXE-firmware-Download-3836.html


----------



## clh_hilary (May 7, 2006)

*thank u very much!!*

I hope I can use it:winkgrin:


----------



## clh_hilary (May 7, 2006)

*Confusing...*

Actually I don't know can it work probably now...
After I updated the driver, I try to burn 4 different kind of blank CD for about 10 times, and it suddenly works...


----------

